# TC Shockwave opinion



## flyfisher20

Hello all. I've been muzzle loader hunting for two years now and am officially addicted. I've been shooting 250 grain TC Shockwaves from my TC Omega ( killed one deer) and have good groups at 100 yards. The only real reason I'm shooting shockwaves is because I received a free box of them with a starter kit that came with my muzzle loader. I've recently been reading up on some other bullets and came across some reviews suggesting poor expansion and performance in general with the shockwaves. Anybody have any experience, good or bad, with the shockwaves? Should I look at switching to Barnes or Hornady? Or am I just letting the thought of losing the "big one" scare me and I'll really be fine with my current setup?

Thanks in advance for any thoughts.


----------



## derekp1999

If you are getting satisfactory groups with the Shockwave out of your rifle and it has worked well for you on game previously...
The only reason to change would be because you want to.

All bullets have their advantages and disadvantages, no bullet can absolutely guarantee a dead animal every time.


----------



## utahgolf

well I like dereks advice but I might as well just tell you to switch to barnes. Those bullets will not let you down. If the tc's are an all copper bullet than they are probably ok. IF they are not, than find a barnes that groups well. I would say try the tez's spitfires.


----------



## Flyfishn247

Aren't the shockwaves just a Barnes sold under a different name, or the SST. Seems like they are manufactured by Hornady or Barnes and sold under the T/C name. I could be wrong though.


----------



## ultramagfan2000

Pretty much the hornady SST.


----------



## waspocrew

The TC Shockwave, Hornady STT, and Traditions Smackdown are all the same bullet. I'm pretty sure they are not an all copper like the Barnes.

I got great results with the 300 grain Traditions Smackdown out of my CVA Optima. The buck I shot didn't know the difference between the Smackdown vs. a Barnes. 

I've also shot the Barnes 290 TMZ with great results as well. If I was strictly going after elk, I'd lean towards the Barnes, but for an overall deer hunting bullet, the SST/Shockwave seem to work well when placed in the right spot.


----------



## Pumpgunner

Yep, the Shockwave/SST/Smackdown are all the same bullet from what I can tell. They are just a regular lead and copper bullet. They shoot really well out of my Omega too, lately I have been trying out Barnes bullets because I really like their rifle bullets. I can't get them to shoot quite as good as the T/C's yet, I need to monkey with the load a bit. I agree with the other guys, if they shoot well out of your rifle and you are getting good groups then why change it up?


----------



## Mtngoat690

I've shot many deer and a handful of elk with the 250 Shockwave's and have never had any issues with expansion or penetration.


----------



## utahgolf

so it's a hybrid bullet? copper and lead? Well it sounds like people have had decent results with it. But I am reminded by the scene from the movie casino when the mob boss says, "why take a chance. at least that's how I feel about it." I like an all copper bullet. and I shoot the same bullet for deer that I do elk. 290 grain barnes. There's no such thing as too dead! ;-)


----------



## Pumpgunner

utahgolf said:


> so it's a hybrid bullet? copper and lead? Well it sounds like people have had decent results with it. But I am reminded by the scene from the movie casino when the mob boss says, "why take a chance. at least that's how I feel about it." I like an all copper bullet. and I shoot the same bullet for deer that I do elk. 290 grain barnes. There's no such thing as too dead! ;-)


Not a hybrid, I just meant a lead core with a copper jacket like most other bullets. What Barnes bullet is working best for you? I have tried out the Spitfire MZ and the T-EZ and both seem to shoot about the same, but the Spitfire is hard to load in my Omega. I agree with you on the 100% copper thing though, Barnes are all I shoot for big game!


----------



## flyfisher20

Thanks for all the comments. Maybe I'll pick up some Barnes and hit the range and see what kind of groups I can put together.


----------



## utahgolf

Pumpgunner said:


> Not a hybrid, I just meant a lead core with a copper jacket like most other bullets. What Barnes bullet is working best for you? I have tried out the Spitfire MZ and the T-EZ and both seem to shoot about the same, but the Spitfire is hard to load in my Omega. I agree with you on the 100% copper thing though, Barnes are all I shoot for big game!


Mz's were a pain in my optima so I switched to the T-EZ 290 grain....I shoot 130 grains of triple 7 pellets. My buddy shoots the same bullet but 100 grains of 777 pellets.


----------



## utahgolf

here's my grouping from today.


----------



## silentstalker

Thats a great group! Is that black duct tape? Thats a great idea for a target. I cant get a good aim point at normal rifle targets with my 1X. I think I will try that.


----------



## utahgolf

it's that thick blue painters tape! it's the best way I've found for 1x's.....Just line those crosshairs up on the tape and ready to go,, that was from a 100 yards away.....I picked up the poster board from smiths. The green seems to show holes pretty easily.


----------



## DallanC

Use the round NRA 50 yard rimfire targets, they work great at 100 yards for 1x scopes.


-DallanC


----------



## Pumpgunner

That looks great Golf! I've been getting pretty similar 100yd groups out of my Omega with 100 grains of Pyrodex pellets and a 250gr T-EZ.


----------

